# Charlotte, NC



## capitalbill

I'm guessing that this might be a bit of a long shot, but I'm checking around to see if anyone in the Charlotte area is interested in a game with any of the following rule-sets (listed in current order of preference):

Castles & Crusades
B/X D&D (or Labyrinth Lord)
BECMI D&D (or Basic Fantasy Roleplaying Game)
AD&D 2nd Edition
AD&D 1st Edition
OD&D (or Swords and Wizardry)

Thanks.


----------



## Arcanamach

I'm always down for some AD&D 2e, and have a friend that might want to play also. Can you give me a general overview of some of your house rules? I'm down to try something new also, since 2e wasn't first on your list, but you'd have to teach me.


----------



## capitalbill

PM sent.


----------



## capitalbill

Update:

Month-old campaign needs a couple more players. The game meets every Saturday in Charlotte (Plaza/Milton Road area). At the moment, the group is quite small (just myself and one player), and we are willing to change the game’s venue to suit new players. Changing the game’s date is also a possibility (with Thursday or Friday evenings being possible alternatives).

The campaign is set in the world of Castle Zagyg (Yggsburgh). This setting was one of Gary Gygax’s last creations. It was intended to be the spiritual successor to his original Greyhawk campaign, which due to a mess of IP and copyright laws stayed under the ownership of first TSR and then WotC. The setting is built around an urban center on the frontier surrounded by wilderness, danger, treasure, and adventure. There are is a city to enjoy, wilderness to wander, wizard towers to explore, ruined keeps to plunder, dungeons to crawl through, and of course- the Castle itself. Castle Zagyg is the highlight of the campaign; it is based upon Gary’s own Castle Greyhawk developed during the early days of our hobby, and which has never before been published. I try and follow a sand-box approach to the game: there are no over-arching plotlines or story arcs that one must follow. I seed the sessions with adventure hooks and you decide which to take. The over-all theme of the campaign will be written by you, the players. Indeed, many aspects of the campaign world have yet to be detailed; the world will be shaped by player actions.

The campaign uses the Castles & Crusades edition of the game; it is a streamlined and rules-light take on (A)D&D. It has a decidedly old-school flavor and plays like a slightly modernized version of the out of print editions (kind of like what 3rd Edition could have been); cleaned up, with some of the wonkiness removed (negative ACs, THAC0, and the variable mechanics). If anyone is interested, just let me know.


----------



## chromesons

Good strategy.


----------



## vanquisheder

I wonder whether the games take off nicely or not?


----------



## capitalbill

vanquisheder said:


> I wonder whether the games take off nicely or not?




I just wrapped up what might end up being the last session of this game yesterday (change in employment will likely not leave me with enough time). So, this game ran for a year. I got one player off of these boards, and the other off of the boards for a local game store. We briefly got to four players (the other two were off the boards for the same store) then went back down to two. I've found that game finding tools such as this work fairly well. But, at least in my area, if I was interested in running 3rd edition or newer I would have had a lot more luck finding players.


----------

